
Hiten Shah on VC funding vs. bootstrapping and how to determine ‘grit’ [video] - doppp
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/04/kissmetrics-hiten-shah-on-vc-funding-vs-bootstrapping-and-how-to-determine-founder-grit/
======
mooreds
Note that this is a video interview.

~~~
mizzao
Ironic how videos are such low-bandwidth ways to communicate compared to good
writing. You have to wait for them, you can't scan through them to gauge
whether they are good quality, sometimes you're not set up to listen to audio,
etc.

~~~
pcmaffey
In the interview, HS says he listens to everything at 2x speed.

I've felt like you, that video/audio is too slow and cumbersome, and so have
eschewed it as a learning method, except as background for some other task.
I'll have to give his 2x method a try.

I could see an opportunity for a "Pocket for audio" app, that (1) saves a clip
for listening at a good time, (2) auto-transcribes it so you can scan for
content quality or clip the part you want to hear, and (3) makes it easy to
speed through at 2x or skip dull parts.

~~~
maneesh
Youtube lets you speed up playback

------
zephod
I'd like to listen to this as a podcast later -- any idea how I can get hold
of it, without running a Flash video player in a desktop browser?

~~~
elevensies
Not sure if this link will stay valid, but this is the file that the audio
player is linked to:
[http://hwcdn.libsyn.com/p/f/2/5/f2559823f35854c8/20_20VC_FF_...](http://hwcdn.libsyn.com/p/f/2/5/f2559823f35854c8/20_20VC_FF__Hiten_Shah_on_VC_Funded_vs_Bootstrapped_Businesses_and_How_He_Decides_Which_Startups_To_Advise.mp3?c_id=11108651&expiration=1457294475&hwt=48941017266b8ed6d1dfc48294043d5c)

